# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Martesat midis feve të ndryshme.

## Nice_Boy

Ne kohen e komunizmit ishin te shumeta, ne vecanti ne Shqiperi, por ishte pakez me lehte sepse asnjera pale nuk shfaqte fene e vet. 
Cfare mendoni per keto martesa? 
Tani qe feja eshte bere "mode" a duhet te ndodhin keto? 
Nese po, atehere a duhet njeri prej partnereve te konvertohet ne fene e tjetrit, apo secili te mbaje te veten? 
Femijet ciles fe duhet t'i perkasin , te atit apo te se emes? 
Apo duhet lihen qe ta percaktojne vete? 
A do ishit martuar ju me dike te nje feje tjeter? 
A ke deshire qe motra e juaj te marri dike qe i perket nje besimi tjeter? 

Ti si musliman, me pare ke deshire qe motra jote te martohet me nje mysliman, turk, arab apo me nje shqiptar katolik, ose ortodoks? 
Ti si i krishtere, me pare ke deshire qe motra e jote te martohet me spanjoll, italian apo me nje shqiptar mysliman?


Gjith te mirat

----------


## darwin

> Ti si musliman, me pare ke deshire qe motra jote te martohet me nje mysliman, turk, arab apo me nje shqiptar katolik, ose ortodoks? 
> Ti si i krishtere, me pare ke deshire qe motra e jote te martohet me spanjoll, italian apo me nje shqiptar mysliman?
> 
> 
> Gjith te mirat




*vetem me shqiptar !!!*

religjioni nuk do te kishte pike rendesie ...

----------


## MiLaNiStE

nuk besoj se feja osht problem i madh per shumicen e shqiptarve sepse si komb nuk jemi shum fetar per mendimin tim. 
per mu iher as sme intereso hic ca feje osht, mbase kshu jom rrit thjesht nuk besoj ne fe po ne zot

----------


## Klevis2000

Varet c'kupton ti me fjalen martese.Nese kupton "fabrike mishi" ose "pije egzotike" ose "qejf bashkefshatar" eshte tjeter gje nese mendon jete bashkeshortore deri ne ... eshte gje tjeter.Por secili prej nesh kur zgjedh nuk zgjedh me thes ne koke .Ka disa preferenca te cilat i vlereson dhe keto e udheheqin ne vendimin e tij.Njeri e do te bukur , tjetri e do te pasur , tjetri e do me shkolle , tjetri e do besimtare, tjetri e do nga familje te mire, dikush deshiron ti perputhet karakteri , dikush gjatesia, dikush deshiron ti perputhet mentaliteti , dikush deshiron ti perputhet prefesioni.Njerez te ndryshem me vendime te ndryshme.

----------


## Ermelita

Edhe une mendoj se per tu martuar , nuk duhet te shikohet feja e nje personi por karakteri dhe pompoziteti , se paku keshtu mendoj une .
per mua eshte e rendesishme qe ai , ajo  te me kuptoj dhe te mos jete patriarkal.
sa per motren dhe velleain , eshte e drejta e tyre dhe jeta e tyre keshtuqe nuk me interesojne ceshtjet e tyre personale !

----------


## [xeni]

*pompoziteti*  
me fal po ça do me thene kjo fjale?

----------


## marsela

un po ipergjigjem ksaj pyetje nisur nga eksperienca shum e afert..
babin e kam myslyman e mamin e kam ortodokse dhe nuk kam ndjere asnjeher presionin e mos perputhjes se feve.ndoshta esht ajo qe kan then me lart ndikimi i periudhes se monizmit..
un pervete per aq koh sa partneri do me lere te respektoj fene time sbesoj se do isha kundra nje martese te tille.femijve do tja lija ne dore vete zgjedhjen e fese..
mbi te gjitha besimi ne Zot!

----------


## Ermelita

Jashte teme.

----------


## Mina

Edukata fetare nuk eshte transmetuar me fanatizem tek ne. Keshtu ka patur shume martesa te perziera. Mendoj se perderisa jemi perzier me te huaj perse te mos perzihemi me njeri-tjetrin, pavaresisht nga bendjet fetare. Une jam pjese e nje martese te tille dhe mund te them se respektojme ritualet perkatese. Ne shtepine tone Krishtlindjet jane po aq te rendesishme sa Bajrami.  Per femijet: Ata jane te lire te bejne zgjedhjen a tyre. Te madhit i pelqen te shkoje ne xhami por eshte perpara dilemes, te voglit: ne kishe.

----------


## _BoOtYlIcIoUs_

Une mendoj se nuk ka rendesi cfare feje je sepse nqs. do te martohesh me tjetrin dhe je e/i dashuruar nuk ka fare rendesi. nqs eshte njeri i mire dhe e do dhe pastaj sja vlen cfare feje esht

----------


## [xeni]

Ok. Ermelita. flm. per sqarimin...

ne lidhje me temen:
Mendoj se shqiptaret nuk i japin rendesi fese, por kur vjen puna ke martesa ndodh qe shprehin pakenaqsi ne lidhje me martesat mikse.
Para ca vitesh kam pase te bej me nje rast interesant. NJe kusheri qe ishte musliman do martohej me nje katolike. Asnjeri prej atyre qe do martoheshin nuk donin t'ia dinin per fete dhe shumica e rrethit familjar te djalit (qe ishte e pakenaqur) nuk ishin praktikues te fese.... 
nje diçka krejt absurde por realitet qe ndodh shpesh...Ça t'i besh???

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Para ca vitesh kam pase te bej me nje rast interesant. NJe kusheri qe ishte musliman do martohej me nje katolike. Asnjeri prej atyre qe do martoheshin nuk donin t'ia dinin per fete dhe shumica e rrethit familjar te djalit (qe ishte e pakenaqur) nuk ishin praktikues te fese.... 
> nje diçka krejt absurde por realitet qe ndodh shpesh...Ça t'i besh???



Ky fenomen eshte teper i theksuar ne zonat rurale. Me siguri cifti qe permend ti dhe familjet e tyre nuk jane nga qytete te medha.  Eshte thjesht nje injorance banale fshataresh sipas mendimit tim.

Me sa di une ne pergjithesi Shqiptaret Katolike nuk shkojne mire me ato Myslimane. Eshte thjesth historia qe ka lene kete barre...nuk eshte feja. Per nje segment shqiptar qe i perket nje feje te caktuar, me i aferti eshte ai qe aderon ate fe, e me pas Shqiptaret.

----------


## [xeni]

jo nuk eshte aspk ashtu siç mendon ti, perkundrazi ishin nga zona urbane...

----------


## fundamentalisti

une per mendimin time nuk mundene kure mu martu nje musliman me nje me nje krishtere pa e nderu fene njeri prej qiftit sepse ende pa u martu ata bine ndeshe me ligjete e fese nese mendoni per musliman ose krishtere po nese mendoni per pa fete atehere munden mu martu po nje musliman ose krishtere nuk bone sepse muslimani kure te martohete duhete mu kunorizu te hoxha e krishteri te prifti e keshtu qe pa e nderu njeri fene nuk bone...............

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> une per mendimin time nuk mundene kure mu martu nje musliman me nje me nje krishtere pa e nderu fene njeri prej qiftit sepse ende pa u martu ata bine ndeshe me ligjete e fese



Feja ka aq shume ligje sa duhet te kesh mbaru Juridikun qe ti dish te interpretosh. Prandaj njerezit e thjeshte, nuk e cajne koken shume e martohen mes njeri tjetrit.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Edhe per mua ska shume rendesi feja, 
as long as he is albanian, thats all that matters to me   :Lulja3:

----------


## StormAngel

Urime per temen
Te them dicka me teper nuk me shkon ne qejf per shkak se nuk kam mendim te prere se a duhet apo jo te martohen te rinjte te feve te ndryshme.
Ndoshta me tutje nese hapet me shume debati do hyj edhe une me argumentet e mija. :shkelje syri: 
Sidoqofte,si tha edhe Kotelja,perderisa nuk jane shqiptare te dy,pse jo.
Nejse,do kisha dashur te them se tema eshte me te vertete shume delikate dhe ka shume kendveshtrime.

Stormi

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

> Sidoqofte,si tha edhe Kotelja,perderisa nuk jane shqiptare te dy,pse jo.


lol storm hon une thashe .... rendesi ka 
qe te jete Shqiptar edhe ta dua , kurse feja e gjerat
e tjera qe paragjykohen ndonjehere ne nje lidhje dashurie
per mua skane shume rendesi .

----------


## fundamentalisti

> Feja ka aq shume ligje sa duhet te kesh mbaru Juridikun qe ti dish te interpretosh. Prandaj njerezit e thjeshte, nuk e cajne koken shume e martohen mes njeri tjetrit.



po edhe une thashe nese ke lexuare ose nese ke kuptuare feja i ka shume ligje po une thashe se nje muslimane ose krishtere nuk munden te martohen po njerezite te thjeshte ose pafete munden kerkush nuk ja ndalon si te kane qefe munden te bejne as per mendimin tim nuk duhene ti cajne koken.........
se keto ligje jane per njereze qe kane regulle ne jete dhe e dine per qka kane ardhure ne jete........

----------


## StormAngel

> lol storm hon une thashe .... rendesi ka 
> qe te jete Shqiptar edhe ta dua , kurse feja e gjerat
> e tjera qe paragjykohen ndonjehere ne nje lidhje dashurie
> per mua skane shume rendesi .


Kotelka ylli,
Kerkoj falje nga ti,se nje nuk ben pune te madh.
Desha te them qe perderisa JANE po he qe nuk kam pa kur kam shkruar dhe ate nuk.
Nejse,me fal

----------

